# Free Plants - Pick up in Joshua



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have some free plants if you will pick them up Hygro sunset, comboma frucata, rotala rotundifolia colorata, nymphaea micrantha, anubias, penny marshweed, and more.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would like them, but couldn't pick them up till we have the meeting in 2 weeks?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They will be doubled by then. I will be in Mansfield this week. My hubby works in Arlington by the ball park and stadium. 

If anyone wants them, pm me.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey, I sent TexGal a message to see If I can pick them up for you. We can meet up somewhere.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Joey, I sent TexGal a message to see If I can pick them up for you. We can meet up somewhere.


cool, if you can get it for me I will meet you some where. would the sears where we always meet work?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

some one told me hygro sunset is a invasive plant is that true? I don't want to burn it if i don't have too...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_Hygrophila polysperma_ is a federal noxious weed, and sunset hygro is the same species but it is infected with a virus that makes the veins white in the new growth. It does not grow as vigorously as regular _H. polysperma_. I would avoid selling it. I am pretty sure the feds and state officials do not believe that sunset hygro is different under the law from _H. polysperma_.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> _Hygrophila polysperma_ is a federal noxious weed, and sunset hygro is the same species but it is infected with a virus that makes the veins white in the new growth. It does not grow as vigorously as regular _H. polysperma_. I would avoid selling it. I am pretty sure the feds and state officials do not believe that sunset hygro is different under the law from _H. polysperma_.


BOO means I will have to burn a plant then :fish:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever run into any legal issues with aquatic plants? The only plant that I know people have legal issues with is cannabis sativa. To me, so far is seems that noxious aquatic plant lists are a gray area and good faith system.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Texas wild life and parks doesn't require you to burn the plants. They do not want them sold, transported, or put outside, etc. When we went to the meetings they said that they do not want stores and such to have them. All of us have to be responsible plant people. If you have a noxious weed plant DO not send it in the mail, or sell it, or transport across state lines. Make sure you don't release in water ways. Don't put it outside - even in a fish tank, as animals can spread it. Just be responsible.


All plants are gone.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know how rigorously these restrictions are enforced, but the laws are in place. See the Lacey Act http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/lacey_act/index.shtml. Probably the most disruptive escaped aquarium plant of them all is _Hydrilla verticillata_, which used to be one of the regularly available aquarium plants in the 50's. The water Hyacinth, _Eichornia crassipes_, is even worse, but it was never an aquarium plant. _H. polysperma_ does not fill up a body of water as completely as _Hydrilla_, but it does form large beds in slow moving rivers.

Picture is of _H. polysperma_ bed in the Santa Fe River, Florida, Tom Barr's Plantfest, 2004.










I don't have a good picture showing how completely _Hydrilla_ can fill a body of water, but here is a picture of it growing in a pond near Washington DC. Yes, that is Christel Kasselmann in the picture, which was taken on a field trip at the AGA convention, 11/14/03










I found on a site, Indiana's most unwanted invasive plant pests, a picture showing how bad _Hydrilla_ can get:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I look at those ponds and lakes that are infested and I see $$. Free crop ripe for the harvest and ready to be shipped out. Somebody needs to lock me up


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I got the same feeling when I saw all the Cryptocoryne beckettii in the San Marcos River. There is a fortune in crypts in this picture:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\----------- makes me cry, and we can't touch any of it can we?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/taxgroup/plants/docs/cryp_beckettii.htm From the website, looks like they are trying to get rid of the plant. I bet if you could get written permission from the Texas Wildlife and Game easily. Just word it as an environmental cleanup effort. Helping the environment,:decision: helping the pocket book.


----------

